# Terror pupping, Biting



## SamnTuck (Sep 18, 2008)

I've only had my 9 week old shorthair for 6 days and I'm already seeing how much of a terror he is. He has been great about chewing toys(rope toys, bones, tennis balls) and not furniture, but he has this terrible habit of trying to bite my girlfriend and me. He doesn't just try to chew on our fingers or anything, he literally tries to lunge at us and bite us with those nasty little sharp baby teeth. We always tell him "NO!" and immediately put a toy in his mouth, but it doesn't phase him and he neglects the toy and continues to try attacking us. He doesn't seem to be catching on. Will this problem get better? Any advice for us? He also tries to hump our arms like crazy. Any surefire way to establish our dominance in such a young pup? My Lab was never this bad!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Pupy sure are fun aren't they 

When he lunges at you get your fingers under his lip so his lip is between your finger and his teeth, as he bites himself tell him know in a stern voice, don't yell just calmly say NO. When he tries to hump you give him a good shake by the scruff of his neck and again in a firm voice say NO.

Sound like this one is going to need alot of exercise, remember a good puppy is a tired one.


----------



## SamnTuck (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. We've been exercising him a ton already. He's walking/running about a mile every afternoon with no problem, and even that doesn't wear him out for the entire night! He loves to follow our Lab, so walking him has been a breeze. I've never seen such a young pup that can handle so much exercise; he's going to need intense exercise as he gets older.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

SamnTuck

Puppies at 9 weeks have not yet learned much about bite pressure, and then there's those sharp puppy teeth!

How does your lab deal with the pup starts mouthing him/her? My current 10 year old lab, even at 5 months old was still really hard to work with. She would make perfect retrieve to hand then had to get her bites in after I took the dummy from her. Very frustrating until I looked after my friends 13 year old lab for a week. He quickly put her in her place and finished the "socializing" that I could not seem to accomplish.

Your dog is only 9 weeks old and it's too soon to worry about the biting issue. All puppies are like that, some worse than others. Follow Browndogs advice.

Canuck


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I got a GSP a few weeks ago and she loves to jump up and bite me. They think it's a game and we are just like their litter mates who take it and bite back. I normally make a loud ouch to startle the dog and ignore her. This is what her litter mates would do. If that doesn't work i normally give her a confident no and give her a tap on the nose where she knows what she did wrong. If this continues then what I do is take my thumb stick it into the front of her mouth and latch onto her lower jaw. She will not want your fingers in her mouth just holding the jaw. This helps stop the biting process too.


----------



## mmduncan (Dec 24, 2009)

Let em be pups but stay in control. Pups will chew everything but do not tolerate mouthing people. You need to show that you are the alpha. I have a 7 mo old chessie and when she would mouth me i'd grab her immediatly by her cheek meat and give a good shake and tell her no. after a week or so i could tell she was thinking twice and after 2 weeks she just quit all together. be sure you aren't letting tear up wings or real birds it just causes problems later. stay firm and remember to let the pup know you are in control. good luck


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

When the pup comes at you and bites you open its mouth farther and literally put your finger down his throat and choke the pup a little. It doesnt take very many times for them to figure out that biting you is not very fun. Dogs can tolerate a slap on the mouth or a stern no pretty easily, they do not like to be choked. I have had Alot of puppies and it work everytime.


----------

